# new state record pending



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

OTENTIAL STATE RECORD BLUE CATFISH CAUGHT IN OHIO RIVER
Angler awaits certification by Outdoor Writers of Ohio Record Fish Committee

XENIA, OH  Ohios first state record Blue Catfish, Ictalurus furcatus, may have been caught along the Ohio River in southwest Ohio according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

Keith Setty of Lynchburg caught the fish weighing 57lbs.3.2oz. in the Ohio River immediately below the Meldahl Lock and Dam in ClermontCounty on June 29, at about 4 a.m. Settys catch is 45.5 inches in length. The fish was caught using cut shad.

Mr. Settys catch is significant because the the Blue Catfish is a new addition to the state record fish list. Regulations for submitting a potential new Ohio state record Blue Catfish are as follows:

*No entries will be accepted for Blue Catfish caught before January 1, 2008. All potential record fish must be caught legally using a rod & reel. Fish caught from bank lines, trot lines, jug lines, nets, snagged, grabbing, or other methods will not be accepted.

*All potential state record Blue Catfish are required to be weighed on state or county certified scales in front of two witnesses, whose name, address, phone number, and signature, must accompany the application.

*All potential state record Blue Catfish must be examined by a fisheries biologist from the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Division of Wildlife.

*A clear photograph showing the fish must also accompany the application.

*Fish will only be accepted from anglers with a valid Ohio fishing license caught from the main stem of the Ohio River within the state borders, any state of Ohio tributary, or from the shoreline of the Ohio side, or any Ohio public lake. Fish from pay lakes are not eligible. Fish caught from a Kentucky, Indiana, Pennsylvania, or West Virginia shoreline or tributary will not be accepted. A copy of the fishing license must accompany the application.

*Non-residents will be eligible for Ohio state record fish recognition providing they have a valid non-resident fishing license at the time the fish was caught.

*The minimum length for any Blue Catfish entered into the state record fish list must be 45 inches in length.

*A downloadable application is available online at www.outdoorwritersofohio.org
__________________

Reply With Quote


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

*All potential state record Blue Catfish must be examined by a fisheries biologist from the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, Division of Wildlife

I don't know any other way to verify a record but this law is a death sentence for that fish.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i think you call it in and they'll come out and take official measurements on it. if you play your cards right you can easily pull it off without having to kill the fish


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is the link to pictures. LOL, thing is so fat I don't see how it can swim.

http://www.local12.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=2753ee4e-c000-413a-9ab5-e584cf587f6e


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish there, think that record will hold for a while?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Very nice fish, I can see that record being beat a couple times within the next couple years though...:B


----------

